# OCD coffee tool



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Anyone in here got one ? Can you take some pics for me if so ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I've had one a while now and use it every time. What sort of pics do you want? I'll grab some for you later!

Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

I have one. I like it, i know it"s slightly contentious, but for me it does what it says on the tin, distributes coffee. If you want to know anything specific, just ask


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Great pics. I think a good one would be to have two videos of a shot running using a naked PF: One prepared using the tool and the other without so the effects of the tool impacting distribution can be seen.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

pessutojr said:


> Great pics. I think a good one would be to have two videos of a shot running using a naked PF: One prepared using the tool and the other without so the effects of the tool impacting distribution can be seen


I'll see if I can do that later today .


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

does this negate the need to use a tamper ?


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> does this negate the need to use a tamper ?


No, tamping still required. Just gives even distribution and a level, flat base ready for a light tamp. I dare say you could get away without tamping if you wanted, but that's not what it was designed for.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

so it must kind of add a dimension to a Mahlgut/Push then. Whilst the give a level tamp they are only tamping any inconsistencies that are already there


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Indeed David. With my usual dark roast and my Terranova Versalab M3, I first distribute with the OCD, tamp with the Mahlgut then a final clean-up and polish with my Pergtamp.

Allows me a degree of consistency that I was probably lacking in the past.

David

Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> so it must kind of add a dimension to a Mahlgut/Push then. Whilst the give a level tamp they are only tamping any inconsistencies that are already there


I gently tap with my finger around the outside of the basket in the PF prior to using the Mahlgut

The naked would show up most inconsistencies if any were there


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

but theoretically Ron, if the surface you are tamping regardless of the tamper being used is not already flat and level, then it must have inconsistencies in it which have to affect the shot in someway


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Those inconsistencies could well exist below a level top anyway.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Precisely, which just shows what a load of coffee bollocks this all is


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> Indeed David. With my usual dark roast and my Terranova Versalab M3, I first distribute with the OCD, tamp with the Mahlgut then a final clean-up and polish with my Pergtamp.
> 
> Allows me a degree of consistency that I was probably lacking in the past.
> 
> David


You should try standing a crystal on the top of your machine...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> You should try standing a crystal on the top of your machine...


What colour ?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> You should try standing a crystal on the top of your machine...


The flapping of the silver eagle ensures perfect coffee every time. Just ask @Jumbo Ratty


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

OK. So this is grind coffee, no distribution, tamp and go.


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

and grind coffee, OCD, tamp and go.


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Is the rest of my process constant enough to prove a difference with the OCD, probably not. Do I feel it makes my overall process quicker and more consistent, yes I do.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Any difference in the taste?

Looks to be a difference in pour.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> What colour ?


what ever colour is suggested and endorsed by the latest world or uk Barista champion and you pay 3 times the price for


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

Jason1wood said:


> Any difference in the taste?
> 
> Looks to be a difference in pour.


I'd like to think smoother, and more mellow. I'm more than aware that may be psychosomatic


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Think I need to up my distribution from the Mythos, as the naked produces a few spritzers, but not at the cost of the OCD.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

scottgough said:


> and grind coffee, OCD, tamp and go.
> 
> View attachment 20630
> View attachment 20631
> View attachment 20632


It's not conclusive Scott, we need to see 20 with, 20 without, preferably by the end of the day?


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

There does seem to still be a dead spot at about half past one on the clock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

oursus said:


> It's not conclusive Scott, we need to see 20 with, 20 without, preferably by the end of the day?


Tough bunch you lot. Ok, I'm on it......


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

scottgough said:


> Tough bunch you lot. Ok, I'm on it......


Scientific method mate! Always like to see someone rise to a challenge


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> What colour ?


I think a Yellow crystal has more positive energy, except for GS3 owners who need the Blue Crystal.


----------



## madrashot (Oct 30, 2015)

Where can one buy one of these?


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

madrashot said:


> Where can one buy one of these?


https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/ona-coffee-distributor.html Got mine from Coffeehit


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Isn't Google amazing !


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

It's over £100 and doesn't look to alter extraction more than leveling by some other method (when viewing a bottomless). It would be nice if somebody could test with a refractometer.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

It allows my wife to make coffee using the naked pf without spritzers p*ssing over every surface within a 6 foot radius of the machine... so from that perspective its worth every penny!

Love mine!


----------



## dlight (Nov 11, 2014)

scottgough said:


> and grind coffee, OCD, tamp and go.


We'll, there is clearly a difference. I'm going to get one.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> It allows my wife to make coffee using the naked pf without spritzers p*ssing over every surface within a 6 foot radius of the machine... so from that perspective its worth every penny!
> 
> Love mine!


Yours wasn't £120 tho was it


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Got an ad up for one of these


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yours wasn't £120 tho was it


That's why mine is three times better


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> Got an ad up for one of these


No (before you ask)


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm in the unique (well, apart from certain people in China) of having both an OCD and a fauxCD.

The OCD is definitely better engineered, and feels nicer to use. Not 5-6 times nicer, however - it's definitely overpriced.

Recent events have shown that we're moving to the right, so I'd better embrace capitalism

(checks Coffee Hit)

You can buy my fauxCD for £119.89

I'll be selling it on the website I've just set up, coffeegit.com


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

You might want to hold out for the Mahlgut 'dozer' to see how overpriced their version is.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The OCD does sweet FA for extraction yield . Sometimes negative

Jus sayin


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

But it does quite a lot to distribution

Just saying


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

It depends how much detail you pay to getting the grinds into the basket. The flour sifter is extremely useful and clips nicely onto the EK thwacker .

My worry is everything under the surface of that flat bed .

OCD averages 0.2% lower extraction yield so far . Taste is exactly the same

Water has a MUCH bigger impact . If you're not addressing that yet forget the OCD


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm having trouble getting a flat EVEN surface after distribution from the Mythos and when I tamp think I'm getting a lop-sided surface.

I'm up for trying anything.

The push tamp will also help with this


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Jason1wood said:


> I'm having trouble getting a flat EVEN surface after distribution from the Mythos and when I tamp think I'm getting a lop-sided surface.
> 
> I'm up for trying anything.
> 
> The push tamp will also help with this


Does distributing the grounds ala WDT help?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

It does a little but prefer not to do that. Just been grinding then tapping PF but think my tamping skills are off.

Would like to see if the OCD helps give me a level playing field


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I used to WDT but now just tap the side of the PF with my hand. How are you tapping?


----------



## michaelmb45 (May 24, 2016)

scottgough said:


> and grind coffee, OCD, tamp and go.
> 
> View attachment 20630
> View attachment 20631
> View attachment 20632


Thanks for making those videos! The results reflect exactly what I found when testing grounds distributed using scrapers or just tamping the mound.

It seems like this tool is a viable alternative for people using scrapers for distribution.


----------



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

Who other than coffeehit stocks these? My googling is not helping me, and my wife is not great at distribution so it would make a nice luxury gift for her.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

dancing james said:


> Who other than coffeehit stocks these? My googling is not helping me, and my wife is not great at distribution so it would make a nice luxury gift for her.


there are some on amazon and eBay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Latte-Art-Design-Adjustable-Smart-Coffee-Tamper-Espresso-58mm-Propeller-Ripple-/262567960249?var=561436430050&hash=item3d22451eb9:m:mXVpPbDnE8n7l_stsdpP09Q


----------



## smallblueplanet (Dec 4, 2016)

Where can I get one of those blue crystals?


----------



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

The copies are available, but who has the genuine article for sale?


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

The Mahlgut ones are really nice. They can take a while to arrive though.


----------

